# Click-n-Print to provide online Ticketing – 2008 Texas Haunters Dinner



## TexasHaunters (May 4, 2008)

Click-n-Print to provide online Ticketing – 2008 Texas Haunters Dinner

Texas Haunters Dinner Haunted House Dallas Fort Worth, Texas - Metroplex - The Boneyard Special Olympics

We are happy to announce that Click-n-Print will be the online ticketing provider for the 5th annual Texas Haunters Dinner & Southwest Haunters Gathering.

May 23rd - 24th, 2008
Arlington Texas 
Hosted at the 
Boneyard Haunted House
Texas Haunters Dinner Haunted House Dallas Fort Worth, Texas - Metroplex - The Boneyard Special Olympics
5th Annual Texas Haunters Dinner & Southwest Gathering​ 

May 23rd 

Friday Night Meet & Greet 

This year we have added a Friday night event for those of you who come in a day early, Doors will be open from 7:00pm till 11:00pm. We will have the concession stand open - food and drinks will be available as well as BYOB - Texas C&W band will be performing live on the Main Stage. Everyone is welcome 

Main Even Saturday the 24th

2:30 pm Doors open & pre Haunt lights-on tour
3:30 pm Video Pilot
6:00 pm Bobbie Wiener "Bloody Mary "Make Demo"
7:00 pm Dinner Served
7:30 pm Live Floor Show 
8:00 pm Door Prizes and Speakers Costume Contest 
8:45 pm Floor Show 
Costume Contest prizes awarded
9:00 Raffle
9:30 pm Haunt Tour 
"Lights on Tour"

And for the Hard Core Haunters "After Hours cleanup Extravaganza" 
(no additional charge for the clean-up Extravaganza)


----------

